# "NEW" Chips,Coins,Emblems & Knock Offs For Sale



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

"NEW" Chips,Coins,Emblems & Knock Offs For Sale 002.JPG 009.JPG 011.JPG 014.JPG 016.JPG PAYPAL READY!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

018.JPG 023.JPG 026.JPG 029.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

032.JPG 033.JPG 038.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

008.JPG 011.JPG IMG_20130405_173611 (1).jpg IMG_20130409_000731 (2).jpg IMG_20130409_000820.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

IMG_20130405_175344.jpg PART_1365483435781.jpg IMG_20130408_225440.jpg 001.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I also have some valve stem caps for sale 029.JPG 031.JPG 033.JPG 035.JPG 008.JPG 001.JPG 003.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I also have 2 "NEW" sets of 13 X 7 reverse chrome & black 100 spokes for sale. 1 set has tires & 1 set has no tires.. I can sell them with or without accessories... 010.JPG 011.JPG 012.JPG 013.JPG 015.JPG 018.JPG 011.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

PART_1366638528180.jpg PART_1366638535530.jpg PART_1366638533318.jpg PART_1366638531565.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

PART_1364466094783.jpg PART_1364466151530.jpg PART_1365207901101.jpg PART_1365207940241.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

brand-new-100-spoke-wire-wheels-with-tires_0zfvh.jpg IMG_20130318_234056 (1).jpg IMG_20130318_234052.jpg


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

how much for the ford valve stems???


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> "NEW" Chips,Coins,Emblems & Knock Offs For Sale 002.JPG 009.JPG 011.JPG 014.JPG 016.JPG PAYPAL READY!


how much a set?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

eight1eightstyle said:


> how much for the ford valve stems???


 pm sent


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much a set?


 pm sent


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALE PENDING ON 2 WING STRAIGHT BAR KNOCK OFFS


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

price on blue mc lean chips..


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> price on blue mc lean chips..


 pm sent


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

KEEP CHECKING BACK ON THIS THREAD AS I WILL HAVE MORE "NEW" STUFF FOR SALE. THANKS!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SOLD!


UCETAH said:


> PART_1366638528180.jpg PART_1366638535530.jpg PART_1366638533318.jpg PART_1366638531565.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

2 BAR STRAIGHT SOLD!


UCETAH said:


> 008.JPG 011.JPG IMG_20130405_173611 (1).jpg IMG_20130409_000731 (2).jpg IMG_20130409_000820.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SOLD!


UCETAH said:


> PART_1364466094783.jpg PART_1364466151530.jpg PART_1365207901101.jpg PART_1365207940241.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

1 SET SOLD!


UCETAH said:


> 032.JPG 033.JPG 038.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

just got these today CHEVY BOWTIE size 2 3/8 003.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Also got these BUICK valve stem caps & key chain 001.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

002.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

2 "NEW" hex knock offs with eagles 1 left & 1 right with "NEW" tool & tube of grease 008.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

003.JPG 2 sizes 2 3/8 will fit Dayton knock offs & 2 1/6 will fit china knock offs


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I have hammers too! 005.JPG 027.JPG


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

how much are the hammers homie


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

any chevy or impala valve stem caps


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

i see now pm me a price on a hammer and 4 impala stem caps thanks bro


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

64 and 59 rider said:


> i see now pm me a price on a hammer and 4 impala stem caps thanks bro


 pm sent


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

IMG_20130425_165835.jpg IMG_20130425_170118.jpg size 2.38 for Dayton knock offs


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Do have any of the no namer plastic eagles above ^^^^^in white n gold?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Do have any of the no namer plastic eagles above ^^^^^in white n gold?


 no


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

IMG_20130425_165206.jpg PART_1366931069297.jpg size 2.50


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

how much for the 2 bars with the impala chips


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

87montecarlo said:


> how much for the 2 bars with the impala chips


 pm sent


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR THESE ? DO YOU HAVE THEM IN GOLD BY ANY CHANCE ?


UCETAH said:


> 032.JPG 033.JPG 038.JPG


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

papi310 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THESE ? DO YOU HAVE THEM IN GOLD BY ANY CHANCE ?


 no gold & will send pm


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

price on a set of chrome shark fin or straight two bar with recess, no chips shipped to 21225


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> price on a set of chrome shark fin or straight two bar with recess, no chips shipped to 21225


 sold all knock offs already


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

do u have n e zenith style kos with a 2.5 chip ressess? if so how much shipped to 76112?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> do u have n e zenith style kos with a 2.5 chip ressess? if so how much shipped to 76112?


 I have some on the way but a warning there not as cheap as they used to be but I will have them


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

UCETAH said:


> I have some on the way but a warning there not as cheap as they used to be but I will have them


how much?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> how much?


 $35 each +shipping


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

How much for a set of these with the chips


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

UCETAH said:


> 018.JPG 023.JPG 026.JPG 029.JPG


Sorry these $$$ ???


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Sold knock offs. $25 for chips shipped


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave: TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How do you measure wat chip u need? do you have caprice valve stemcaps , wheel chips?? If not how much for chrome bowtie??


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How do you measure wat chip u need? do you have caprice valve stemcaps , wheel chips?? If not how much for chrome bowtie??


 the cut out/recess on your knock off. no caprice items. $75 shipped for set of 4


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

el volo.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

*wheels*

how much for the 13's with the tires and some cadi chips


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

no tires & sold out of the chrome metal cadi chips.


75HouseofGlass said:


> how much for the 13's with the tires and some cadi chips


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.801wheels.com


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.801wheels.com/Photo-Gallery.html


----------



## grneyez40 (Jul 6, 2013)

how do i get in touch to order some


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

801-309-4600 call or text


grneyez40 said:


> how do i get in touch to order some


 el volo.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/801wheels/


----------



## je_ojeda (Jan 6, 2013)

How much for a set of zenith chips??


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

which ones?


----------



## je_ojeda (Jan 6, 2013)

The original the knes with the white strip across and the eagle in the middle!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

$40


je_ojeda said:


> The original the knes with the white strip across and the eagle in the middle!!


----------



## je_ojeda (Jan 6, 2013)

A set right and they are metal?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

yes $40 a set + $5 shipping paypal ready & there metal


je_ojeda said:


> A set right and they are metal?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/801-Wheels-South/136955996514473


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels.Midwest


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump for a Good seller:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/801WheelsSouth :thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

"THANK YOU"


Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump for a Good seller:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:h5:


Lowrider19 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/801WheelsSouth :thumbsup:


----------



## EBAY2 (Aug 10, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/801WheelsSouth


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/801wheels


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

Any brown chips with Buick emblem


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

lilred said:


> Any brown chips with Buick emblem


can make


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking for a set of chips just like these. Metal, they are for a set of dayton knockoffs just like in pic


----------



## lowVWbug (Jan 31, 2014)

(801)WHEELS said:


> can make


whats the price for 2.25 Green w chrome eagles homie?


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cost of. Blue cadillac chips?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

bonediggetie said:


> Looking for a set of chips just like these. Metal, they are for a set of dayton knockoffs just like in pic
> View attachment 1191642


100


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

lowVWbug said:


> whats the price for 2.25 Green w chrome eagles homie?


no green


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Chicago-n said:


> Cost of. Blue cadillac chips?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/111320614031?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

(801)WHEELS said:


> can make


How much or gold


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

(801)WHEELS said:


> 100


Ok cool that 100shipped or +shipping?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Watts the best thing to put on metal chips?? Glue , double sided tape? Will the tape make them pop out?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Watts the best thing to put on metal chips?? Glue , double sided tape? Will the tape make them pop out?


jb weld


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok thanks it's out going to be a bitch to take them off with that??


----------



## Big James 619 (Dec 17, 2013)

Is JB weld the only thing to use one metal chips?


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

Got these if anyone's interested $100 shipped

SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

gabe63 said:


> View attachment 1201138
> Got these if anyone's interested $100 shipped


I pm'd you on these


----------

